# I have to spend Â£500 on something I don't want....



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I've won the fantasy football at work and the prize is Â£500! However, this is on the condition that it is spent on something you would not normally buy if you hadn't won the competition.

My initial thoughts were:

New TV (not needed but always nice)

Sony Aibo (ditto)

Minimoto (how many times would I really use that though?)

I need some more as I'm getting the cash tomorrow!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

How about a top of the range iPod?

Say that you wouldn't normally buy one because they are expensive ;D

cheers

James


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> I've won the fantasy football at work and the prize is Â£500! However, this is on the condition that it is spent on something you would not normally buy if you hadn't won the competition.


You could buy me an iPod


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Â£500 worth of scratch cards......

*grin*


----------



## rcoll (May 13, 2002)

how about a handheld gps

so you know where you are and how you got there when you do

http://www.globalpositioningsystems.co. ... gory_id=17

pertty useless for most people but a nice gadget


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

How about a nice day racing supercars around a circuit?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

A radio control plane and transmitter! 

Actually - I'd go for the robotic lawn mower or the aibo dog pet robot thingy...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

A hooker or tell them your going to spend it on a hooker and pocket the money who's going to know??


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

The ipods no good as I don't have a Mac (they still are only for macs right?)...the supercars I'm doing in a few weeks for a Red Letter day anyway...The scratch cards I like!!!.....the GPS thingy, well I reckon I'd be bored of it after about a day!

Scratch cards are winning so far! Although the Aibo _is_ tempting - I've seen a couple on Ebay for about the right price....

Any more for any more??


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

You can get iPODS for PC's...I've got one and its the gadget to have.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

they do them for pc too, if you have a firewire port

either that or USB 2.0

cheers

James


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Hookers - everyone loves Hookers. (agree with pas55)

Unless you normally splash out for them (keep it clean fellas!).

Or even better - buy me some hookers

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Premium bonds??


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Charity?


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Whores - everyone loves Whores. (agree with pas55)

Unless you normally splash out for them (keep it clean fellas!).

Or even better - buy me some Whores

Bash 
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

a trip to amsterdam and a big bag of weed... and *here is where you insert your bit bash-the-monkey!*


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Lots of TT key rings for fellow forum members : [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> *here is where you insert your bit bash-the-monkey!*


That's what she said!! I need all the help I can get - wheither its directions or a shoe horn 

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I was considering a generous gesture like a karting night or something similar but it's not really in the spirit of the competitiion.

JampoTT has put the gambling seed in my mind and now I'm thinking of a red/black flutter on a roulette wheel......


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

why don't you just _say_ that you went to the casino and put it on red/black and lie

then pocket the cash?! ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> why don't you just _say_ that you went to the casino and put it on red/black and lie
> 
> then pocket the cash?! Â ;D


I'd rather just do it! It's not like I'm losing money if it goes wrong...


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

wenches - everyone loves wenches. (agree with pas55)

Unless you normally splash out for them (keep it clean fellas!).

Or even better - buy me some wenches

Bash 
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> wenches - everyone loves wenches. (agree with pas55) Â
> Â
> Unless you normally splash out for them (keep it clean fellas!). Â
> Â
> ...


Why spend your money in them? Just fuck yourself and keep the money!! ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> wenches - everyone loves wenches. (agree with pas55) Â
> Â
> Unless you normally splash out for them (keep it clean fellas!). Â
> Â
> ...


It could well be that your comments are being ignored by R1 as he generally spends a few quit on hookers.

In which case I'd suggest he buys some good drugs.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

A few grams of Columbian's best export


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> A few grams of Columbian's best export


Where's Columbian then?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> A few grams of Columbian's best export


coffee?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

AIBO!!!!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

How about a pair of tickets for a sporting event, a couple of beers and a hotel. Golf, cricket, Wimbledon, Rugby League/Sevens whatever.....


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> AIBO!!!!


Are they any good or do you think you'll get bored within a few weeks?

I'm starting to think I may just buy a new mountain bike - boring but I getting bored of thinking!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Next year you should have nominate what you'd buy if you win before you start. Â Or make it a rule that everyone puts in a suggestion for an item costing Â£500 and the winner can only pick from these items.

Double edge to this one, as if you decide to suggest something bad, you may end up having to choose it. Â And on the other hand, if you suggest somehting really good, you may not win it. Â Depends how confident you are of winning.


----------

